# Good least conspicuous diffuser for DIY CO2?



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

HI,
So far I've been putting CO2 into filter intake. I don't really want to run filters all day. Is there a good small diffuser that would do the job?
THanks!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Your filter should be running all the time, regardless if you are diffusing CO2 into it or not.

You can try a glass diffuser with a ceramic disc, but this may not work if you are not using pressurized CO2, as DIY CO2 may not be able to generate enough pressure to force the CO2 out.

Alternatively, if you are using a pressurized CO2 setup and have a canister filter, an excellent method of CO2 diffusion is to use an inline reactor.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Your filter should be running all the time, regardless if you are diffusing CO2 into it or not.


Not true.
I've had naturally planted tanks for a number of years and used filtering very sparingly. Many other lo-tech planted tank enthusiasts do the same.
I'd run a filter just 1-2 hours a day. 
I'll try a ceramic diffuser.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

mauve said:


> I'd run a filter just 1-2 hours a day.


If you were using a canister filter, how would you keep the aerobic bacteria from dying during the 22 hours the filter did not have water movement?


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a smallish filter that hangs onto the side of the tank, it cycles water several times in an hour. I have a bunch of gammarus living in it.
Good point on the canister though. 
Does the ceramic diffuser require lots of pressure?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

mauve said:


> Does the ceramic diffuser require lots of pressure?


most ceramic diffusers need pressurized co2 but there are a few that work for diy


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

arinsi said:


> there are a few that work for diy


Can you tell me which ones?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

usually the small ones work
they stated this one works here

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Nano-CO2-Diffuser-Live-Aquarium-Moss-Fern-Plant-Java-/260625430574?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cae7c782e


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

arinsi said:


> usually the small ones work
> they stated this one works here
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Nano-CO2-Diffuser-Live-Aquarium-Moss-Fern-Plant-Java-/260625430574?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cae7c782e


I've been using the exact same one for 3 weeks now without a problem. Definitely works with diy co2.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

cool
thanks
I am checking those out.


----------

